# Scan of the Recall Letter



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is a scanned version of the recall letter...


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Is everyone supposed to recieve this?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Depends on your VIN # and if your car is part of the recall. Call your local dealer, they should be able to tell you on the phone.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ive heard its everyone with a 02 spec v or 02-03 2.5 altima.... but the letter just says the altima with the 2.5.... they got the same engines though


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Forgot to mention that the letter wa addressed to an Altima owner. 

The general info should apply to a Spec V owner.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Point of fact, you all should be more responsible as vehicle owners, and know that only those campaigns that you recieve correspondence regarding would apply to you. Nissan knows who owns what, so if you simply wait for the campaign information to reach you, you will know if it applies to you. If for some reason you believe Nissan's corresponence would not reach you due to a change in address, or because you are a subsequent owner of the vehicle, you should contact Nissan's Customer Assistance Center. The dealerships are already inundated with useless calls they may not even be able to answer, and recall coordination and application is not their job. If you simply call the NCAC with your VIN, they will be able to tell you if it applies to you, or not. They often times can tell you if corresponence has already been sent yet, or not. I didn't see anywhere in the header of that letter that it mentioned SE-R's or Spec V's. Typically, all applicable vehicles would be listed, as one letter is easier to create and disperse. Also, VIN breakpoints would determine if a given vehicle is of the design/component inclussion of the recall.
Just please go the right way about acquiring this information, as it will lead you to the right answer without wasting other people's time.

John


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

I just recieved my Recall letter 3 days ago and I'm wondering if I should even bother taking my car in because I don't want to have to put the engine back to stock again. I'm already on my second engine and tranny on this car. Have the 03 tranny now but don't like it much. I just the the 03 stands for what gear grinds most. Anyone know what parts need to come off before taking the car into the dealership for this RECALL? Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you have a header installed, that has to be removed and the stock unit put back on. Other than that, and you should be OK.

I'd take it to the dealer as is and ask the service guy. They'll tell you what you need to do to get the recall work done. They get paid by Nissan to do the work so they usually don't care. They will want you to have the car in good enough shape for Nissan to honor the warranty because the might have to replace your engine.

I hust had mine done earlier this week and had to replace the header. I just installed my Nismo header and it has NEVER ran so strong. The ECU reprogram is GOLD!


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks. I was just wondering because of the exhaust setup that I have. It is a custom job I had done in Oklahoma before I moved to Hawaii. My Service Engine Light has been on since I had it put on. The Cat up near the exhaust manifold has been hollowed out by some of my friends and they screwed with my ECU alot. My top speed increased alot but I'm not sure how it will run the quarter now. There's only one track in Hawaii and I haven't been out there yet.

Update: Went to the track a couple times here. My 1/4 dropped considerably from loosing the cat. Probably no back pressure. I don't know if it is the difference in temp./atmosphere in Hawaii compared to Oklahoma but it really sucks whatever it is. Well, whatever. I still love my car. :thumbup:


----------

